# choose your favorite photo



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Remember the theme was "dog days of summer"


Enzos_Mom



Ranger










DNL2448










GoldenGurl09









GoldenLover84










Bentley's Mom



Turtle66



Laurie



Krys!



paula bedard



maggie1951



Megora










dexter0125










Lerin




MicheleKC87



ferreira



cory



Rob's GRs



JaspersMom



Debles



cathyjobray










Dallas gold










Ian'sgran



kfayard



MittaBear










HudsensMama9










desi.n.nitro



jealous1









My Golden Madison



Gwen



BIGDAWG



Karen519



Sunrise




Lisa_and_Willow.










Liv










elly










Happy



rik










Nyahsmommmy



Blondie










esSJay


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

great pictures hard to pick one


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are many good ones to pick from. As much I enjoy my Liam I had to pick a picture by someone else that I thought captured the contest theme better.........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*love,love,love*

Love,Love, Love, all of the pictures.

It makes me smile from ear to ear just looking at them!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to vote! Especially for my own dogs!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Goldenlover84's picture is TOOO cute, I went to vote for it but the poll is closed. All of these pics were a joy to look at.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys, this is last month's contest! Here is this month's:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-monthly-photo-contest/104589-vote-your-favorite-photo.html


----------

